# RDA's and high wattage



## Bianca (2/3/15)

Hi guys,

So for the past two or so years i have been vaping on sub ohms builds(that my boyfriend builds)nothing fancy just your normal micro coils and three wraps of 28guage kanthal with some ekowool. I enjoyed it because it was simple and it worked. I recently purchased a 50w device and i want to used micro coils at higher wattage's but i am getting a burnt taste. My boyfriend has no idea of what s going on as he as never built or used micro coils at this high a wattage. Please can someone give me advice?oh i am using Japanese cotton.





Thanks in advance


----------



## DoubleD (2/3/15)

Bianca said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So for the past two or so years i have been vaping on sub ohms builds(that my boyfriend builds)nothing fancy just your normal micro coils and three wraps of 28guage kanthal with some ekowool. I enjoyed it because it was simple and it worked. I recently purchased a 50w device and i want to used micro coils at higher wattage's but i am getting a burnt taste. My boyfriend has no idea of what s going on as he as never built or used micro coils at this high a wattage. Please can someone give me advice?oh i am using Japanese cotton.
> 
> ...




I found something so simple that works for me in different setups, try changing your inner diameter of your coils, so instead of using micro coils, use macro coils. You'll wick a lot faster....or at least it did for me.

I also found 'spaced out' coils (where the coils do not touch one another) wicks better than a compressed coil (coils touching each other).

And you might want to get some lower gauge kanthal, like 24 or 26 gauge. More wraps = more awesomeness  (truth be told, lowering your kanthal gauge to 26 or 24 gauge should sort you out on its own, if of course you stick to your current ohm preference, which I'm guessing is 0.5/0.6 ohms)

Hope this helps

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (3/3/15)

@DoubleD is 100% spot on with his recommendations 

One additional (or alternate) method is to build dual coils - this should work even with 28G, but 26/24G would still be better. When building dual coils just remember that you need to build two identical coils (same number of wraps and ID). Also, the resistance will be halved so, for example, to get a 0.6 Ohm resistance you need to build two 1.2 Ohm coils. 

The power will then be equally distributed between the coils - so @ 50W each coil will only receive 25W. 

The advantage of dual coils is increased flavour and vapor

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (3/3/15)

free3dom said:


> @DoubleD is 100% spot on with his recommendations
> 
> One additional (or alternate) method is to build dual coils - this should work even with 28G, but 26/24G would still be better. When building dual coils just remember that you need to build two identical coils (same number of wraps and ID). Also, the resistance will be halved so, for example, to get a 0.6 Ohm resistance you need to build two 1.2 Ohm coils.
> 
> ...



Ohh ya! thats even easier! Brilliant 

Then there's no need really to buy more kanthal (..said no vaper ever )

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (3/3/15)

DoubleD said:


> Ohh ya! thats even easier! Brilliant
> 
> Then there's no need really to buy more kanthal (..said no vaper ever )



Haha, absolutely....get some 26/24G kanthal (  ) and build dual 28G coils while waiting for the delivery

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

